# What's a better Surf reel, 5500 Daiwa Saltiga Expedition or the same in 8000?



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

What's a better Surf reel, 5500 Daiwa Saltiga Expedition or the same in 8000?


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Quick question,why are you using a reel designed for vertical jigging for surf fishing?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Neither are to be considered surf reels, at least for East Coast USA species . . . Perhaps for slidebaiting Uula in Hawaii

The only place that I would consider the 5500 would be the Cape Cod Canal for catching 30lb+ Stripers in 4-1/2 knot currents.

Even for that, at 1-1/2 pounds, the reel would be getting cursed more than praised. (The 8000 is a hair under 2lbs without line).

What are your intended species and tactics and a much better reel for your needs can be suggested.

If it's just that you want to hang a $1K+ reel from your rod, look at high-end surfcasting reels like Shimano Aero Technium MgS or the Daiwa Tournament Surf Basiair. Both of those are engineered for the highest casting performance (which the Expedition Saltigas are not) and come in at a pound or just under.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Echo Reelin Rods surf recommendations.......I chose the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) over the Basiair......5 more ball bearings and Mag Sealed, and a real looker. IMO, the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB still reigns supreme for the surf.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Well I guess I didn't do enough research to being specific about a surf reel. 

Now I won't be using a open face reel to be winning any long or power distance casting sessions but I did want to use it for surf or pier casting. Initially just chucking lures or bait, 1-4oz for now.

To be honest here with you guys, I'm a river and stream fisherman from Toronto and my forte if you will is centerpin fishing under slip floats for bows and salmon with GLoomis stuff and centerpin reels. I also chuck spoons up here with classic open face cardinals but thought I wanted a high end open face reel when l head down to south Florida or Mexico while surf and pier fishing. I have surf/beach freshwater fishing up here but never in salt water but plan to eventually do more saltwater surf/pier in my near future God willing. So, I want some high end equipment as I'm a sucker for them and why not, I can afford them thank goodness.

Anyway moving forward, so ReelinRod you'd recommend the Shimano or Diawa. But dsurf also recommended the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model); which is better? 

Now I'm not planning to hit England's shore from NY, I just would like a high end reel that I can use for surf and maybe both for pier as well. Also want to mention that I'd mostly want to pair your suggested high end reel with either a 12' or 13' made up rod or a blank such as CPS, Conoflex, ZZiplex or CTS. I can seem to find these higher end rods in a travel. I'm sure that these aforementioned brands wouldn't have the same action if they were made in multiple pieces. 

I think CTS may have one but don't know of a skew. Does anyone have any info on a top end travel or blank? I know Shimano has travel the beastmaster or St.Croix and others Ive googled but I want one that's high in travel so I can add good Fuji guides to her in titanium and torzite. 

Eventually I'd ask for input on what would be the best/better guides for this build ie: Fuji's Torzite, reel seat, cork. See all my river rods are custom builds as I'm sure most members on this board have either built their own or had others build them, maybe. But that Shimano looks sweet I must add but I'm more of a Diawa guy, although I did just purchase the 2014 Stella 4000XG. 

I realize that saltwater fishing is much, much more broader than freshwater and it's somewhat overwhelming at the thought to whats involved, rods, reels not to mention the rigs but I'm willing to learn as I have over the decades with river fishing. So gentleman, I'd be grateful for your help along the way, truly I am.

Phil


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Daiwa Ballistics are 3 piece which makes traveling with them a lot easier as the sections are a little over 4' each, plus they are an awesome rod


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Since extreme distance isn't a priority for this set-up and you want a higher end reel, I would recommend the Shimano Sustain 10000FG. 

CTS can make any blank you want into a 4 or 5 piece travel rod; the S7 series would be a good choice in 12ft rated 3-6oz. 

I would go with Fuji K series guides starting with a 40mm as long as you are using braid.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

I thank You Sir for the input but why wouldn't u suggest the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) as the other gentleman suggested as a top end surf reel? I must be missing something here Sir but how can the Sustain 10000FG be high end when its only $400 and the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) is almost a G-note? No disrespect Buddy but to me that's mid-range; if your meaning the Shimano SA10000FG Sustain FG Spinning Reel! High End Brother, High End!

I also have the 2014 Shimano Stella 4000XGFi and I'm sure that could do but its just not actually rated as an actual surf reel right? I use it for chucking Len Thompson 5 of diamonds spoons for bows and salmon; although somewhat over kill for this but usable. I also play with the old Cardinal 4. Is the Sustain model your suggesting an actual surf reel?

I think l may go with the CTS as I did see last night that they do make the S8 11.6 in a 5 piece, at least that's what said at http://www.rhcustomrods.com/model-details.php?S7-15. Unless Sir u are saying that CTS will make any blank or at least the S7 & S8 in multiple travel pieces ie: 5 pieces? 

Yes I'd definitely go with Fuji's Torzite Ti guides. I have their discontinued Gold Cermet on a few G Loomis IMX 13' 4-8 blanks for river fishing. Yes braid is my choice Sir


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

For rods, I have been pleased with Lamiglas, Kilwell and Conoflex. These companies have been in business for a long time and have gained substantial experience. Several years ago Conoflex built a 3 piece travel rod for me. It was a modified Nemesis SLR and set up for bait casting. It is now a standard offering. I highly recommend that you call Conoflex and speak with Aidan. Here's a link to their travel rod offerings. If they do not have what you want, just detail your needs to them.
http://www.conoflex.co.uk/rods_blanks/3-piece-flattie-fanatic.php

Regarding guides for a travel rod, you need to be a little selective. Some titanium guides on the market are made with soft titanium frames. There's nothing like traveling 5,000 miles and taking out your fishing rod to find the stripper guide bent and no ceramic ring in sight. Fuji guides seem to be fine. I haven't used Torzite but have used the Alconite guides for some time and have never had an issue with them. If you were using a bait caster, I would recommend that you look into Pac Bay Minima X4 guides.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

ok....you have funds. Sooooo.... ship ahead your favorite rod(s) to ur destination. CCP 13' 3-6 spinning works great for me, and i use it with a variety of bait casters too. It works great with a penn 6500 spinfisher, but i use it more often with the penn TRQS9 then anything else. The reel is over kill, but has paid off for me more than once. It is a bit heavy, and after a long day of catching fish with almost every cast, within ten min. p/cast, i'm pretty worn out. But still i like the fast retrieve, it's made for the surf(it handles... you name it), not to mention it works great on boats too. Distance with this combo is surprisingly good. For me it runs, give or take 8-12 yards less than any of my good bait casters, depending on how tired i am,(can't wait to get me an Akios). Maybe the day will come when i can get a full line CCPs, Penn Torque spinners, and couple of the good Akios casters. my .02


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

columbo333 said:


> I thank You Sir for the input but why wouldn't u suggest the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) as the other gentleman suggested as a top end surf reel?


I mentioned the Basiair if your *only* interest was to hang a $1000 reel off your rod. Dsurf just noted some features the newer reel had over the Basiair. I don't think any of those distance reels would be your best choice.



columbo333 said:


> I must be missing something here Sir but how can the Sustain 10000FG be high end when its only $400 and the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) is almost a G-note? No disrespect Buddy but to me that's mid-range; if your meaning the Shimano SA10000FG Sustain FG Spinning Reel! High End Brother, High End!


My recommendation was made from a standpoint of the Sustain being a high quality reel that would be better suited for your intended use than one of the distance reels. The Daiwa and Shimano extreme distance reels are not "easy" reels to use. They require impeccable attention to the line to avoid wind[ing] knots which means closing the bail by hand after the cast (they are manual bails anyway) and tightening the line before you start reeling and constant attention to how you are winding line, keeping constant, even tension on the line. Even with that attention you will get wind[ing] knots and tangles . . . They are not the most user friendly reels but one is willing to put up some user-created issues to get the extreme performance these reels are capable of (which you say isn't part of your consideration). The last place I would want to use my Basia would be up on a pier in the wind . . . 

If the number of digits in front of the decimal point is your only consideration, then it doesn't matter what your intended use is. This has become a situation where you are determined to buy a Lamborghini just to go to the supermarket and with that high performance comes the risk of spinning out and putting yourself into a guardrail at 40mph . . . Same with these reels, you give up the simple, easy function just to look good. 

This affliction you are exhibiting is well known in fishing and automotive circles . . . It's called more money than brains (no disrespect buddy)!



columbo333 said:


> Is the Sustain model your suggesting an actual surf reel?


I use a 5000 on a 8ft rod for throwing lures.



columbo333 said:


> I think l may go with the CTS as I did see last night that they do make the S8 11.6 in a 5 piece, at least that's what said at http://www.rhcustomrods.com/model-details.php?S7-15. Unless Sir u are saying that CTS will make any blank or at least the S7 & S8 in multiple travel pieces ie: 5 pieces?


Yes, any CTS blank can be made into a travel rod. It is a special order item. Contact Rich at RH Custom rods, he is the US distributor for CTS.



columbo333 said:


> Yes I'd definitely go with Fuji's Torzite Ti guides.


I was recommending the K frame style for surf fishing applications.

The Torzite ring is available in K frame guides.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Reelin, Now that was constructive feedback thankyou. Lamo eh, love da metaphor, lol

Thx too the others thus far also, truly.


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

If you were looking to sink money in to a surf reel, and weren't going for distance, I would look at the Penn Torque 7 before I looked at a long cast reel. If you're limiting your search by looking at the most expensive reels you're going to sell yourself short. Most of those are designed for offshore tuna fishing or other boat applications. You're going to start getting in to trouble when sand starts blowing on them (heaven forbid you drop a Stella or something similar in to the surf). Many of them specifically note that they're not made for the surf. If you just want to show off I'd hire a few beach bunnies to hold your rods for your instead of dead sticking them, you'll get more looks that way. Cheers!


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

BreakTime said:


> If you were looking to sink money in to a surf reel, and weren't going for distance, I would look at the Penn Torque 7 before I looked at a long cast reel. If you're limiting your search by looking at the most expensive reels you're going to sell yourself short. Most of those are designed for offshore tuna fishing or other boat applications. You're going to start getting in to trouble when sand starts blowing on them (heaven forbid you drop a Stella or something similar in to the surf). Many of them specifically note that they're not made for the surf. If you just want to show off I'd hire a few beach bunnies to hold your rods for your instead of dead sticking them, you'll get more looks that way. Cheers!


Ok, so the Stella can't be used for surf fishn due to sand screwing her up. Stella no surf fishn, cool! Who am I kidding, it's not like I found the perfect river setup right of the hop years ago; it took trial and error, it took spending cash on R&D rods/reels, till I found setup/setups that work. I guess being new to surf fishin I'm tryn to eliminate useless steps, spending and get the PERFECT rod/reel setup when I know and as you guys have mentioned there's several different setups for different targets. IE: level wind reels for casting and surf open-face reels ( Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 & Shimano Aero Technium MgS ). Now, if one is worried about sand damaging am expensive reel while surf fishn, ought one not go with a reel that is somewhat more resilient to these situations? If I remember and read correctly, aren't the Zeebass water and sand proof? But then again, even in the advertising I remember seeing a fisherman in waist deep with a pair of Simms G4Z Pro waders but he was holding the rod above the water's level, what a manipulation, lol. 

So I'II leave it at that for now as I've got to go a scrape some salmon eggs i've got to cure for roe bags that I pulled from a hen yesterday.


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

If you're looking at Z and interested in something that's sealed/fishable underwater, VS, Z, and the Penn Torque come to mind. I mentioned the Torque above because I feel it has the most advanced technology combined with durability, and the price point is very competitive.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

BreakTime said:


> If you're looking at Z and interested in something that's sealed/fishable underwater, VS, Z, and the Penn Torque come to mind. I mentioned the Torque above because I feel it has the most advanced technology combined with durability, and the price point is very competitive.


They r a great reel yes but really to slow in "line retrieve" for my needs. I'm looking for minimum 50" & up. Yes I realize the 2014 Expeditions aren't suited for my needs from others' input as the 8000H is just shy of 50". To be honest without be crucified here for this, it's been an expensive process and u Sir ReelinRod really got me second guessing my purchase. Arrr.

So here I am as of today, the day before aka ReelinRod offered his insightful input, although humbling for me, I had paid for and ordered the 2014 Saltiga Expedition 8000H and a spare spool to boot, I can only laugh at my impulsive ways!! I purchased this reel & spare spool as mentioned from Tackle-Umi and it's in transit. Prior to making my decision I was truly moreso thinking of the same but in the 5500H but then I thought, mistakenly again, more bang for my buck and ah well for sure the 8000H will be even better. 

So, here I am on the phone last night communicating with Mr. Arai (who has definitely been very, very understanding thus far) and asking/requesting to send this 2014 Diawa Saltiga Expedition 8000H back (once I receive it) for exchange with the 5500H of same. Well all hell broke loose at first I must add but in the end, Thank God he agreed to exchange it. But, I'm thinking, thinking of keeping her instead of exchanging for the 5500H (don't want to go through the headache of shipping her back which may create further headaches) and selling her on here brand New as .... and take humbling bite in cash to resell on here. 

Do u think it'll sell here at a good price? 

Then I'd look into either the Diawa Saltist STT6500H, Shimano Aero Technium MgS, Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model), Diawa Saltiga SAT6500H or the Shimano Sustain 10000FG.

As far as rods been talking to a Mr. Ryan White and he suggested a custom built travel of a 1505 Century Sling Shot 12.6"- 1-5oz, cut down into 4 pieces (splintered with a method that escapes me) and paired up with the Saltist STT6500H for chucking lures in Mexico for rooster fishing. He has said it's a good setup to use along the whole Eastern Coast for my wants/needs. But I have a concern to cutting off 6" of a blank to be made into a 4 piece travel custom. l do not want to screw-up the rod's action once built. That concerns me. So then he suggested a HPR (may still be in its development stage) blank built custom. Some info on http://www.stripersonline.com/t/804319/century-rods/45. Any thoughts on this blank?

Anyway, I drained truly. Goggling info, talking and asking questions. Also, someone else also suggested the CTS 12' Vapor Trail blank in a 5 piece.

Anyway, please don't shame me for reacting on impulse without enough info up front, its been a learning and as a departed friend once said to me, "remain teachable" . So l maybe over-analyzing this rod and reel journey but that's just me, I tend to do that overall when iy comes to my fishing equipment. Aside from my gorgeous better half, its my only other passion in life, for now! 

Anyway guys I thank you for your input although at times its been sarcastically presented but hey, who on here has never acted on impulse, cast the first stone. 

Enough for today........Filippo


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

dsurf said:


> Echo Reelin Rods surf recommendations.......I chose the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) over the Basiair......5 more ball bearings and Mag Sealed, and a real looker. IMO, the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB still reigns supreme for the surf.
> 
> View attachment 13357


Does this reel only come in one size and one size spool option Sir?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

columbo333 said:


> Does this reel only come in one size and one size spool option Sir?


Columbo...on Sept 22 you sent me a PM asking the same question......and I responded...here's the response with added detail:

The Daiwa Tournament Surf comes with 3 models....but only the QD45 comes with a drag.......the other two are for Japanese small fish catching, no drag......This model with the drag spool (you would not want the other 2 non-drag spools), comes with a #5 spool....which is the largest that comes with any of the Basia models, whether JDM or European markets.....hence only one spool option. Note: The knob you see in my pic is not factory issue.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

dsurf said:


> Columbo...on Sept 22 you sent me a PM asking the same question......and I responded...here's the response with added detail:
> 
> The Daiwa Tournament Surf comes with 3 models....but only the QD45 comes with a drag.......the other two are for Japanese small fish catching, no drag......This model with the drag spool (you would not want the other 2 non-drag spools), comes with a #5 spool....which is the largest that comes with any of the Basia models, whether JDM or European markets.....hence only one spool option. Note: The knob you see in my pic is not factory issue.


Thx I'm new to this site didn't remember seeing it in Pms. thx for info

That knob on yours, what is it an aftermarket or someone you know machined her?


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

dsurf said:


> Echo Reelin Rods surf recommendations.......I chose the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) over the Basiair......5 more ball bearings and Mag Sealed, and a real looker. IMO, the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB still reigns supreme for the surf.
> 
> View attachment 13357


Also Plz, as I don't want to screw up on this decision if l go for her, I like left had retrieve and looking at your picture she looks as a left, so l guess they're interchangeable, correct?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

columbo333 said:


> Also Plz, as I don't want to screw up on this decision if l go for her, I like left had retrieve and looking at your picture she looks as a left, so l guess they're interchangeable, correct?


Yes, it's interchangeable.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

are they sold in the states or direct solely from Japan?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

JDM only. You can find them on the big board, but they'll still come from Japan.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

columbo333 said:


> Ok, so the Stella can't be used for surf fishn due to sand screwing her up. Stella no surf fishn, cool! Who am I kidding, it's not like I found the perfect river setup right of the hop years ago; it took trial and error, it took spending cash on R&D rods/reels, till I found setup/setups that work. I guess being new to surf fishin I'm tryn to eliminate useless steps, spending and get the PERFECT rod/reel setup when I know and as you guys have mentioned there's several different setups for different targets. IE: level wind reels for casting and surf open-face reels ( Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 & Shimano Aero Technium MgS ). Now, if one is worried about sand damaging am expensive reel while surf fishn, ought one not go with a reel that is somewhat more resilient to these situations? If I remember and read correctly, aren't the Zeebass water and sand proof? But then again, even in the advertising I remember seeing a fisherman in waist deep with a pair of Simms G4Z Pro waders but he was holding the rod above the water's level, what a manipulation, lol.
> 
> So I'II leave it at that for now as I've got to go a scrape some salmon eggs i've got to cure for roe bags that I pulled from a hen yesterday.


Guys up north have been fishing with old penn greenies and Zs for yrs many of them drill out the cups and pack them full of grease and dunk them all the time ,,, poor mans VS ,, the real fact is with 8 n bait and braid a reel that's made for long casting is not going to give you any more distance because your lucky if you can throw it a 100 yards so the effects of the long spool don't even come into play for the average beach caster 

9


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Ryobi*


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Totally agree - that's why I'd push the Penn Torque if you really want a high end Z. So we're curious, what did you end up with?



9 rock said:


> Guys up north have been fishing with old penn greenies and Zs for yrs many of them drill out the cups and pack them full of grease and dunk them all the time ,,, poor mans VS ,, the real fact is with 8 n bait and braid a reel that's made for long casting is not going to give you any more distance because your lucky if you can throw it a 100 yards so the effects of the long spool don't even come into play for the average beach caster
> 
> 9


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

BreakTime said:


> Totally agree - that's why I'd push the Penn Torque if you really want a high end Z. So we're curious, what did you end up with?


So what happened eh (as they say in Canada), if your asking me.

Anyway, so the Diawa Saltiga Expedition 8000H got to my door last week but knowing moreso I was sending her back for the 5500H. I opened the box very delicately to feel this 8000H Expedition in my hands and I've got to tell ya, I came in my pants. This reel is solid and smooth as a mother ...... never have I felt such a well-crafted precision masterpiece. Mr. Alan Hawke was right when describing this reel. My 4000XG Stella don't come close to the euphoric sensation I felt with this puppy in my hands.

Anyway, cost me $30 bucks to have her shipped to Toronto from Japan but 2 bills to send her back, unbelievable. We only have to options with FedEx for international shipping. I shipped it Saturday and they got it yesterday. I'm getting the 5500H instead as I'll find a use space sometime in my future God willing. I can exchange it for whatever JDM reel I want but I want this baby.

As far as a surf reel choice, I'm still swaying between the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) as Dsurf suggested or the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB. Now here in Canada we can only get the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 XS for $890CDN. But in the end I most likely will go for the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 (2013 model) from Japan.

*Now is there a difference between the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB & the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB?* Or are they the same but one is sold with a Canadian skew and the other a US or JDM skew? I think they are totally different in mechanisms.

See, others have commented on these high end reels as needing constant attention when casting and such and I'd agree but for me I'm a true believer that when one plays with another tennis player who is 10 times better than oneself, one plays better. IMHO, I learn pretty quickly. Now that may sound more arrogant than humble but I do learn quickly. 

Anyway moving on here. As far as rod blanks I've been conversing with a US Century rep/rod-builder on the new Century HPR 12.6" made in a 5 piece travel rod and 1-5oz. It's the Century 1505 HPR version I'm told and from what I've been reading on goggle on on various boards/forums, its the next best thing. IE nano/carbon. Sort of reminds me of the G Loomis 13' IMX blanks of years ago shy the nano/carbon technology. i have a few of these blanks done up as stream rods for bows.
*Any thoughts on this Century HPR *

I'd be pairing this 12.6 century with the Saltist STT6500H as I like its 50" plus retrieve for possible rooster fishn in Mexico or an all around surf rod. Also pairing it with one of the aforementioned surf reels.

Gotta tell you guys this has been somewhat as of an expensive learning, ie sending the 8000H back with the shipping cost but ah well, such as life. It makes me more vigilant with my future choices, I hope, lol. 

Anyvee,


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm curious - why are you pushing for an LC surf reel? What kind of distances are you looking for? As far as the HPR I can't help you there.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

BreakTime said:


> I'm curious - why are you pushing for an LC surf reel? What kind of distances are you looking for? As far as the HPR I can't help you there.[/
> 
> What do u mean by LC reel?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

columbo333 said:


> So what happened eh (as they say in Canada), if your asking me.
> 
> Anyway, so the Diawa Saltiga Expedition 8000H got to my door last week but knowing moreso I was sending her back for the 5500H. I opened the box very delicately to feel this 8000H Expedition in my hands and I've got to tell ya, I came in my pants. This reel is solid and smooth as a mother ...... never have I felt such a well-crafted precision masterpiece. Mr. Alan Hawke was right when describing this reel. My 4000XG Stella don't come close to the euphoric sensation I felt with this puppy in my hands.
> 
> ...



*Now is there a difference between the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB & the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB?* Or are they the same but one is sold with a Canadian skew and the other a US or JDM skew? I think they are totally different in mechanisms.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Like asking is there a difference between Columbo333 and Columbo333? The Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB is the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

dsurf said:


> *Now is there a difference between the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB & the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB?* Or are they the same but one is sold with a Canadian skew and the other a US or JDM skew? I think they are totally different in mechanisms.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Like asking is there a difference between Columbo333 and Columbo333? The Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB is the Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB.


Sorry Bud meant to ask if there is a difference between the Shimano up top and the Shimano that's available here in Toronto which is the Shimano Aero Technium 10000XS?
Been copying and pasting from sources, so izza screwed up


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Eh the hell with trying to figure out all these frigin digits and if its the same as whats available here, screw dis frigin headache, im just gonna get the king of frigin headaches from Europe. Asking and trying to figure out if all these different labeling mean the same reel is driving me to drink. 

Besides man its all subjective! Is the king Diawa, Shimano, who sells it US, JDM, Walmart or Sally Ann, man its a wonder one could bla, bla, bla. burnt out. Buy them both end of frigin story. And why, cause l can. lol


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

AKrichard said:


> ok....you have funds. Sooooo.... ship ahead your favorite rod(s) to ur destination. CCP 13' 3-6 spinning works great for me, and i use it with a variety of bait casters too. It works great with a penn 6500 spinfisher, but i use it more often with the penn TRQS9 then anything else. The reel is over kill, but has paid off for me more than once. It is a bit heavy, and after a long day of catching fish with almost every cast, within ten min. p/cast, i'm pretty worn out. But still i like the fast retrieve, it's made for the surf(it handles... you name it), not to mention it works great on boats too. Distance with this combo is surprisingly good. For me it runs, give or take 8-12 yards less than any of my good bait casters, depending on how tired i am,(can't wait to get me an Akios). Maybe the day will come when i can get a full line CCPs, Penn Torque spinners, and couple of the good Akios casters. my .02


Sooo you have the funds he says and why not ship it to one's destination. Like I would trust to ship 2gs worth of stuff to a hotel for safe keeping that I don't know, would u! 

There's many variables and its not that easy to just ship them. Like I do not know the people at the hotel to safe keep my equipment. Do not know the hotels I'd be staying at up front if it were driving down south on a unbooked trip. Just ship them, lol

I'd agree CCp rods are good and Akios are something I've researched somewhat but rather a spinning but I do know Akios does also make a spinning if not mistaken.

Thx for the info. Mr. Soso, Shipahead Funds


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry was just fed up last night with this reel searchin

Thank You All

Phil


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been PM'ing some who responded for some PE line info but your PM box is full, EMPTY IT OUTTTTTT


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

What kind of PE line is on those reels, weight? I notice u have two colours braids, what are they and why the two. For me I fish a Mono main & fluro leader for bows.

What else do others use? IE: PE or Mono. I'm thinking to order some upfront and at least have some good stuff on hand rather than feelin disappointed because l can't find once I'm at my destination. 

I know it's somewhat hard to suggest one type for all species but a universal PE braid I know can apply for surf fishing. I'd be packing this line onto either the Daiwa 45QD or the Shimano Aero Tech 10000.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

ReelinRod said:


> Neither are to be considered surf reels, at least for East Coast USA species . . . Perhaps for slidebaiting Uula in Hawaii
> 
> The only place that I would consider the 5500 would be the Cape Cod Canal for catching 30lb+ Stripers in 4-1/2 knot currents.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me what are the braids you have on those reels? Espcially what's with the 2 colour braids. remember I don't know saltwater setups, yet!


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thought this might be interesting for you guys as I found this YouTube vid, (in Italian) about Teflon spools for the Shimano Aero Tech XSA & XSB even for Daiwa's surf as well. 

I am Italian but do not truly understand the real dialect as I'm from the south of Italian but born in Canada eh and we are somewhat a Pig-Latin Calabrese Italian, lol.

Anyway I don't see a link to where one would buy these on the vid but I'll do further searching while goggling. Don't know how much better teflon would be compared to Shimano's aluminum stock type but I'd bet they're cheaper in price/ How durable compared to its maker is unknown to me, but thought I'd add this link for those who maybe curious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVxI-VbU_Fs

*Also Gents, can you please tell me the difference between the XSA and the XSB?*

*Also can anyone offer me a link to a place, web-site/store that I can order a Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MGS XSB hassle free with no headaches?* Possibly a place where you guys have ordered stuff at in the past that would have this puppy. I do think that they are solely sold in the UK. 

Thx Phil


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Seems like a mono conversation i guess eh.

I gotta tell ya, that I'm appreciative for some of the input thus far but I sense as soon as someone/me disagrees or questions why this and not that or that I'd rather a higher end whatever, why does the input become shaming by others. I guess you missed the part about being new to this specialty of fishn. 

If there's anything I've learned from mentors in what ever discipline is, to remain teachable. I simply asked to how can a cheaper reel compare to one that's a higher end and the wanna-be tough guy remarks get thrown out. For me Brothers, I've learned that we can lure in more with honey than vinegar. 

So with an empathic heart I say, if you can't answer a question nicely, intelligently and most importantly objectively, please don't offer me any input. 

Man to change some's mind-set to some new technologies or the possibility of something different can be a daunting task with some. Anyway se la ve love.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

columbo333 said:


> Seems like a mono conversation i guess eh.
> 
> I gotta tell ya, that I'm appreciative for some of the input thus far but I sense as soon as someone/me disagrees or questions why this and not that or that I'd rather a higher end whatever, why does the input become shaming by others. I guess you missed the part about being new to this specialty of fishn.
> 
> ...


smart comments are plentiful but getting a decent response is hard sometimes. just be patient someone will respond to your post with sensible info minus the wisecracks.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ah difference is different generations.
difference between the XSA and the XSB?


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

QBALL said:


> smart comments are plentiful but getting a decent response is hard sometimes. just be patient someone will respond to your post with sensible info minus the wisecracks.


Tanks Brother


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

QBALL said:


> smart comments are plentiful but getting a decent response is hard sometimes. just be patient someone will respond to your post with sensible info minus the wisecracks.


The real fact of the matter is .00001 of the people on this site or any other site fish with those high end reels .
The vast majority fish with reels that cost less than the spools and many of those guys don't use spinners on their heaver rods so the pool of people is very small 



9


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

columbo333 said:


> Ah difference is different generations.
> difference between the XSA and the XSB?


The XSB is about 2 oz lighter, has the X-ship feature (ball bearing on the pinion gear.....more cranking power), and has the super slow oscillation feature, which, in theory, is supposed to offer more distance potential (tighter line lay-100 rotor turns in one full oscillation). The XSB is a definite step up. This, IMO, it's the very top of line in long distance spinning fishing reels.......even superior to the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

dsurf said:


> The XSB is about 2 oz lighter, has the X-ship feature (ball bearing on the pinion gear.....more cranking power), and has the super slow oscillation feature, which, in theory, is supposed to offer more distance potential (tighter line lay-100 rotor turns in one full oscillation). The XSB is a definite step up. This, IMO, it's the very top of line in long distance spinning fishing reels.......even superior to the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45.


Thx Bud, I read a thread earlier where you described an actual test concerning, if I'm not mistaken both the XSB & the Surf QD45 which was a impressively noted, well done Bud.

And from reading your posts I know that your reels are of the higher echelon.

*I do need to know where I can order, from a hassle free place hopefully, a Shimano Aero Technium 10000XSBMGS (ARTC10000XSBMGS)?* *Now this skew is of the latest one is it not, just want to be sure as skews change from different countries? * I do know it's from the UK and Europe if I'm not mistaken.

I found some sites that carry them and some cheaper than others, while some want to retire off my sale. Here are some but would rather a site that someone has ordered from.
$1,250 Canadian http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shimano-Aero-Technium-10000-XS-B/dp/B005LI3WJ2

$1,386 Canadian http://www.climaxtackle.com/mm5/mer...arch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high= 

Then this place at a great price in US $830 http://www.waveinn.com/nautical-fishing/shimano-aero-technium-mgs-xs-b/30833/p but the return emails leave me apprehensive to their actual knowledge overall.

So I need help with suggestions please guys.

I do have the Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45 coming from JDM where I ordered my Expedition 5500H with no headaches, other than a screw-up on my part; all in all a learning.

I may have found the source, not absolutely sure, to the knob on your QD45, lol. It is unique I must say as I don't like a simple run of the mill of anything unless it has to be. Either way it's a nice accent.

By the way, are posting links as I did here above allowed? As I wouldn't want to ruffle any feathers!







9 rock said:


> The real fact of the matter is .00001 of the people on this site or any other site fish with those high end reels .
> The vast majority fish with reels that cost less than the spools and many of those guys don't use spinners on their heaver rods so the pool of people is very small
> 
> 
> ...


I experience that up here as well Bud with stream fishn. Ah well, we buy what we can afford at the time. But, I do get your drift.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

columbo333 said:


> Thx Bud, I read a thread earlier where you described an actual test concerning, if I'm not mistaken both the XSB & the Surf QD45 which was a impressively noted, well done Bud.
> 
> And from reading your posts I know that your reels are of the higher echelon.
> 
> ...


Well Bud I know exactly what your talking about I can walk into a pool hall with my 5 k pool stick and ask some of the players if they know anything about the stick and few if any would and of course me playing young gun Toronto pro player Johnny Morra with broom stick I still ain't winning ,,, same with reels very few have the talent to get the performance out of the reels casting wise ,, but they do look good hang on your rod

9


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Like father, like son; this kid can make a white ball dance!

Man brother, they are a piece of art in the hands. And why not, if one can. Nothing like walking into club, in the old days of course, knowing you look like Guido Bon Jovi with a Zegna lamb-skin jacket. 

I look at it this way, 6 trips of not going to a useless rub n tug and izza got myself a top end Shimano. Ah Mista Mista chu sooo good. Shut da .....up QT now, lol


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep like father like son ,, although I think Johnny will be better ,, met him when he was playing in PA when he was 14 told me he's from Toronto where I cut my teeth playing snooker ,, been following him ever since ,, yep it's nice to have those nice cues and reels 
Even if more money has been made with a house cue , and a old peen has put 100 times more fish on the beach 


9


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

You know I've spent many days and nights in pool halls during my youth & twenties and I remember as a kid suppose to be going to church but cutting through lane-ways to head to the pool hall. Misspent childhood but good times. Send many Pink-slips change hands. (car ownerships)

The man upstairs humbles me all the time. There I am on the river, all Simm'ed out, good gear and here comes Mr. Walmart and bangs fish after fish, it happens Brother, it happens.

Later


----------

